#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  I share Petroleum refinery correlation book

## caipigian

Hi

I'm new here and I would like to share this book of experimental correlations applied in refineries process design and operation. I hope you don't have already

ciao



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: I share Petroleum refinery correlation book

----------


## ted.rip@56

wonderful, thank you for sharing

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank you very much

----------


## rebornwilly

Can provide the link again, possibly from megaupload.com, or ifile.it... 
thanks

----------


## R_RAZI

10 time download finsh please upload again  thank you.

----------


## aragorn

10 time download finsh please upload again thank you.

----------


## lviv

please up load agian.I don't have Premium account Rapid.I can't download it.Thanks a lot!

----------


## caipigian

hi! sorry for the mistake! i uploaded again here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ciao

----------


## riyad70

Thanks alot for this valuable resource.

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## mazharshaikh

thanx a lot

----------


## OMID1351

Thanks and continue sharing

See More: I share Petroleum refinery correlation book

----------


## vilival

Thank you! Very usefull book...

----------


## empire

Thanks a lot. I tried with our CCR CycleMax and I received the result far away from actual. Is there any another correlation?
This books was published in 1987, maybe it couldn't applied for new catalysts?

----------


## kwy1970

thank you.

----------


## mhuelva

thanks for this book

----------


## MurphyZG

Thank You

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thanks a lot for this valuable book.

----------


## SammyRod

Is any body that can post this book again please? 

The link not working any more. 

Thank you

----------


## rayito

thanks a lot from Mexico

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share.

----------


## bizkitgto

Thanks!

----------


## amin_2710

realy good stuff, thankyou very much

----------


## cmarc

please upload

See More: I share Petroleum refinery correlation book

----------


## engr_mfarooq

thanks alot dear.........

----------


## padua

Ciao,

Thank you.

Padua.

----------


## nael

thanks alot for your help

----------


## feune111962

thanx

----------


## mk.chy12

Please re-upload. Link is not working. Thanking you.

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thanks a lot for this valuable resource.

----------


## ALVAND

the link not working plz reupload

----------


## os12

plz reupload,
Thanks  in advance!

----------


## marco85

Can anyone reupload? please

----------


## graujeaj

Link is dead  :Frown:  can you re-upload whenever it is possible for you ?

Thanks !

----------


## graujeaj

Link is dead  :Frown:  can you re-upload whenever it is possible for you ?

Thanks !

----------


## baljany

this link does not work anymore, can you reuploaded please???

See More: I share Petroleum refinery correlation book

----------

